# Dynamite Caps



## Rail Freak (Oct 8, 2009)

Was reading an article in our local "mullet wrapper", the St Pete Times.. It was talking about a policeman who blew off the toe of his shoe while walking along a RR track back in 1925. It said it could have been that he stepped on a Dynamite Cap that fell off a train. What were the caps used for???

RF


----------



## Ryan (Oct 8, 2009)

They're used as warning devices, placed on the rails so they make a loug BANG when they're run over.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 8, 2009)

Actually if it was really a blasting cap, then I can't imagine what it was doing along the RR tracks in Florida. Out in the mountains somewhere, fine it would make some sense for someone trying to bring down part of a mountain or build a tunnel. So my guess would be that it was either dropped by someone, for some reason we may never know, or perhaps it fell out of a freight car.

There also is something called a railroad torpedo, which is what Hokie is thinking of I believe. I'm not sure however that it's powerful enough to take someone's toe off. Railroad torpedoes were used years ago as a warning device, largely back before we had signals and radios. AFAIK they were typically used when a train stopped in an unusual place, typically because it broke down for one reason or another. But I believe sometimes they also were used on sidings.

If you click

 you can view a rather interesting Youtube video where a guy shows off some torpedoes and how they attach to the track. He also sets one off. However, I certainly don't advocate where he was and what his original intent was in terms of detonating one of these torpedoes. In other words, don't try this at home.
There is also a link in the description of the video that I believe will take you to a more detailed description of a torpedo and it's reasons for use.


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 8, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Actually if it was really a blasting cap, then I can't imagine what it was doing along the RR tracks in Florida. Out in the mountains somewhere, fine it would make some sense for someone trying to bring down part of a mountain or build a tunnel. So my guess would be that it was either dropped by someone, for some reason we may never know, or perhaps it fell out of a freight car.
> There also is something called a railroad torpedo, which is what Hokie is thinking of I believe. I'm not sure however that it's powerful enough to take someone's toe off. Railroad torpedoes were used years ago as a warning device, largely back before we had signals and radios. AFAIK they were typically used when a train stopped in an unusual place, typically because it broke down for one reason or another. But I believe sometimes they also were used on sidings.
> 
> If you click



_In the article, it said that it did not take off a toe but the toe of a shoe._

RF

THANX


----------



## George Harris (Oct 8, 2009)

AlanB said:


> There also is something called a railroad torpedo, which is what Hokie is thinking of I believe. I'm not sure however that it's powerful enough to take someone's toe off. Railroad torpedoes were used years ago as a warning device, largely back before we had signals and radios. AFAIK they were typically used when a train stopped in an unusual place, typically because it broke down for one reason or another. But I believe sometimes they also were used on sidings.


There is still a lot of unsignaled track out there, some iwth quite a few train s per day on it. However torpedos are no longer used. Their use is no longer required by the FRA. There were kids who made it a practice to look for and steal torpedos. Then the "fun" was trying to make them explode. There have been quite a few fingers, hands, and eyes lost in the process.

The rule used to be, walk back what ever the defined flagging distance was and place two torpedos on the rail, a certain defined distance apart. The use of two was for insurance. The rule for stopping / slowing your train was that if you hit ONE torpedo your response was to be the same as if you hit two.

*edit to remove incorrect statement*


----------



## Ryan (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Alan, torpedo was the word I was looking for!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 9, 2009)

according to Wikipedia the instructions are

Upon hearing the noise of a torpedo exploding, the engineer would reduce speed to 20 mph or less; the train could not resume its original speed until it had travelled at least 2 miles beyond where it encountered the device. Traditionally used in pairs to ensure that the sound registered with train crews, torpedoes in the U.S. today are essentially obsolete as a modern locomotive cab's soundproof construction renders the devices useless.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_torpedo


----------



## George Harris (Oct 9, 2009)

AS usual, Wikipedia is somewhat less than fully accurate. Obsolete or not, they were in the FRA requirements until very recently.

Here is what the CFR said in 2007 (Reference is 49CFR218):

Part 218--Railroad Operating Practices

Subpart C--Protection of Trains and Locomotives

§ 218.37 Flag protection.

The specific statement:



> (a) (1) (iii) When a train stops on main track, flag protection against following trains on the same track must be provided as follows: A crew member with flagman’s signals must immediately go back at least the distance prescribed by timetable or other instructions for the territory, *place at least two torpedoes on the rail at least 100 feet apart* and display one lighted fusee. He may then return one-half of the distance to his train where he must remain until he has stopped the approaching train or is recalled. . . .


The bold is not in the original, but added to show the specific statement.

Looking at the same statement in the current 49CFR218, it says:



> (a) (1) (iii) When a train stops on main track, flag protection against following trains on the same track must be provided as follows: A crew member with flagman's signals must immediately go back at least the distance prescribed by timetable or other instructions for the territory and display one lighted fusee. The crew member may then return one-half of the distance to the crew member's train where the crew member must remain until the crew member has stopped the approaching train or is recalled. . . .


The only change is the elimiation of the one phrase concerning torpedos. Thus the loss of 13 words buried away in thousands of pages of regulations changes over 100 years of railroad practice.

According to one source, the date of the change in the legal requirement was April 14, 2008.


----------



## George Harris (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is the part describing when and where flagging is not necessary:

Same as above, except further down in § 218.37 Flag Protection:



> (a) (2) Flag protection against following trains on the same track is not required if—
> .....(i) The rear of the train is protected by at least two block signals;
> 
> .....(ii) The rear of the train is protected by an absolute block;
> ...


----------

